# Where do I start?



## cybersax (Jul 14, 2004)

Dudes (and dudettes),

I just bought my first car, a 2005 Altima 2.5 SE. Pretty bare-bones, got the convenience package, and managed to get fog lights thrown in.

I am real new, like totally green new to modding. I'm changing the factory radio as soon as a kit comes out (stupid design change this year) so that I can get it compatible with my iPod. Other than that, I've done some research and seen a bunch of things that have been done to 2002+ Altimas.

What I'm looking for is to increase fuel economy first and foremost. I know that economy and HP are (usually) at opposite ends of the spectrum, so if I get HP gains, cool. If not, it won't kill me. I'm not looking to star in the next "Fast and the Furious."

After the fuel, I wouldn't mind messing with the appearance a little.

So let me hear from you and let me know what to do. :thumbup:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

You can start my advancing your timing which will give you a little more pep while increasing your gas mileage. You can get this done at your dealer, usually for free.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

I say go with an Aftermarket Air Intake.
Believe it or not, most people get improved gas
mileage on the 3rd gens (if they can avoid the "lead foot")
with the installation of an Air Intake. The market is packed 
with intakes for our cars, so selection won't be a problem.
I've had an Injen CAI on my '02 for almost 2 years without any
problems...


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

cybersax said:


> I'm changing the factory radio as soon as a kit comes out (stupid design change this year) so that I can get it compatible with my iPod.


There are some aftermarket adapters that allow an 'auxiliary' input into the stock Nissan head unit. Try PAC Audio and see what they've got. It might be a good alternative to replacing it, since you'll lose the steering-wheel controls in the process (and possibly the trip computer, if you had the 3.5 SE). Although they also have adapters to rig the steering wheel controls into almost any aftermarket head unit that has an infrared receiver (for a hand-held remote).


----------



## cybersax (Jul 14, 2004)

blitzboi said:


> Try PAC Audio and see what they've got. It might be a good alternative to replacing it, since you'll lose the steering-wheel controls in the process (and possibly the trip computer, if you had the 3.5 SE). Although they also have adapters to rig the steering wheel controls into almost any aftermarket head unit that has an infrared receiver (for a hand-held remote).


I checked PAC out, and the box that they have is really only compatible with a satellite-ready unit, with no steering wheel controls.

I'm going to get the new Alpine adapter for iPod when it comes out in late September. Hopefully, there will be a mounting kit out by then, and, hopefully, an aftermarket remote kit will let me still use my trip computer.


----------

